
30+ VC jargons and acronyms you should know - vskarine
https://medium.com/@federicowengi/do-you-speak-vc-30-jargons-and-acronyms-you-should-know-cfeca9e37945
======
vskarine
VC/ Legals

TS = Term Sheet, a sheet summarizing the commercials of an investment
agreement contract

SHA = Shareholders Agreement, the contract defining the relationship amongst
the company and the shareholders and amongst the shareholders

CT = Cap Table or Capitalization Table, a document (usually a spreadsheet)
that states who owns what % of shares in the company

ROFR = Right of First Refusal, in case existing shares of the company are
sold, shareholders with a ROFR will have the option to buy those shares,
ratably, before they are offered to new investors

Liq Pref = Liquidation Preference, a right attached to a specific class of
shares that regulates the order of priority in case of a liquiditiy event
(simply put: who gets the $ first in case there is not enough to make
everybody happy)

Pre = Pre Money or Pre Money Valuation, one key term of the term sheet, it is
the valuation of the company that determines the price per share for a capital
increase

Post =Post Money or Post Money Valuation, Post = Pre + capital injection

LPs = Limited Partners, these are the investors of the VC funds

GPs = General Partners, there are commonly known as Partners and are the
manager of the VC fund, deciding the allocation of the investments General
Financials

KPIs = Key Performance Indicators, a set of numbers/ ratios displaying the
performance of a company

GMV = Gross Merchandise Value, total monetary value of transactions taking
place on a marketplace

MRR = Monthly Recurring Revenues, the kind of revenues that SaaS and
subscription based companies are earning

ARR = Annual Recurring Revenues, MRRx12

EBITDA = Earnings Before Interests Taxes Depreciation Amortization

EBIT = Earnings Before Interests Taxes

COGS = Cost Of Goods Sold

LTM = Last Twelve Months

YTD = Year To Date

MoM = Month on Month

YoY = Year on Year

H1/H2 =1st Half of the year/ 2nd Half of the year

Q1/Q2…= 1st Quarter of the year/ 2nd Quarter of the year…

FY = Fiscal Year

CAGR = Compound Annual Growth Rate

CAPEX = Capital Expenditure, expenditures required by a company to improve
operations, it can be for example the purchase of machinery and properties

IPO = Initial Public Offering, when a company offers its shares to the public
markets and gets listed

VC Financials

ROI = Return On Investment, Return/ Investment -1

Money Multiple = Shares Value now/ Total Investment

Valuation Multiple = Company Valuation now / Company Valuation at the time of
initial investment

IRR = Internal Rate of Return

EV = Enterprise Value, the equity value + debt value (net of cash)

NAV = Net Asset Value, the total valuation of the assets in a fund

AUM = Assets Under Management, basically how many $ a VC fund is managing

MF = Management Fees, a fixed % of the AUM through which VCs finance the fixed
costs of running a VC fund

